# Difference between Lilaeopsis novaezelandiae and brasiliensis?



## dapellegrini (Jan 18, 2007)

Has anyone here cared for both of these plants? I would love to find comparison photos of the two grown in a similar environment/setup. I am curious to see if novaezelandiae looks a bit more like c. parva in leaf structure?

It seems that in the past Florida Aquatic Nurseries was selling brasiliensis mislabeled as novaezelandiae - hoping someone here has experience with both...


----------



## Cavan Allen (Jul 22, 2004)

As far as I know, nobody in this country has actually grown _L. novae-zealandae_ (forget the spelling). It's probably just a case of a wrong name. I have a monograph of the genus that details all the differences between them, but I have it stored online and am currently without Internet service (on my phone now) and most of my power because of a huge storm. Give me a few days to dig it up.


----------



## JustOneMore21 (Mar 19, 2007)

Good question. I was wondering the same. I have seen another site selling _L. novae-zealandae_ and it looks like brasiliensis.


----------



## Cavan Allen (Jul 22, 2004)

I found the monograph. L. brasiliensis is one-third the size of the other species and has leaves that are rounder in cross section. There is also a variation with broad leaves, but I don't think we've seen it. There are floral differences of course, but they won't be of much use here. The species commonly kept is probably L. brasilensis.


----------



## dapellegrini (Jan 18, 2007)

I see that Sweet Aquatics is selling what they call L. novaezelandiae, but I am suspicious

http://www.sweetaquatics.com/index.php?main_page=product_info&cPath=180_22&products_id=41

I was looking for brasilensis anyways, so I ordered some of this along with the larger variety to see how they do:

http://www.sweetaquatics.com/index.php?main_page=product_info&cPath=180_22&products_id=790

Hope to have both plants in the next week or so, assuming the survive the heated trip through the mail...


----------

